# Freddie - Terrier with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Freddie is a 3 year old black and tan smooth coated terrier and is currently on foster in Oxford.

Well, what can we say about F F F Freddie?

Fantastic with other dogs

Fabulous manners

Fun loving

Free spirit yet still has excellent recall

F F F Form an orderly queue!

Freddie came in to Hopes care from the pound. He is in foster in Oxford with a gang of canine foster brothers and sisters who he is getting along very well with.










He is clean in the house, has good recall off the lead and responds to basic commands. He absolutely loves loves loves his ball....and anyone elses ball. Well, actually he doesnt believe there could be such a thing as someone elses ball, he is under the impression that every single one in the world was made just for him.










He is a very active and intelligent dog who may just be cut out for a career in agility.










He is well socialised and good with children and adults alike but his active and lively nature means he may be best rehomed with older children.










Freddie cannot be rehomed with cats, small animals or chickens.










All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Aw he is just gorgeous. Hope he gets a home real soon


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

FFFFF Freddie says FFFF Fank you


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

The Freddie fact file

Dog status: Very good
Cat status: Will chase, can not be rehomed with cats or small furries
Child status: Good but lively so would be best rehomed with older children
House training: Excellent
Basic training: Is very ball focused which can be used as a training motivator. Very intelligent, excellent recall and know basic commands


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

kilmousk said:


> The Freddie fact file
> 
> Dog status: Very good
> Cat status: Will chase, can not be rehomed with cats or small furries
> ...


Hi Freddy really seems like the perfect dog, although i do have cats. Is there a possibility he could get used to them, or not?


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Unfortunately Freddie is a definate no for cats


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

kilmousk said:


> Unfortunately Freddie is a definate no for cats


Ok Thanks anyway.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Even when young master Freddie is 'resting' he always makes sure there's a toy close to hand/paw..........










........well you can't waste time when you wake having to look for something to play with, can you?


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

We are lucky enough to be fostering the lovely Freddie, who is still patiently waiting for his forever sofa.

He quite likes apple (toy) bobbing !!

click on photo's to watch videos



But it's not so easy when the buckets only half full...


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Some more photos of the very lovely Freddie


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Freddie wanted to show everyone he can do something other than chase a ball....
click on photo to watch video





...well he's trying hard


----------



## preluderhapsody (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess who's got a new toy.......










playing tug with Benji..










The lovely Freddie is still patiently waiting for his forever sofa


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Freddie is still looking


----------

